# Hot weather



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Does your cockapoo sprawl out in the sunshine like a warm rug or find a shady spot to chill out? 

I have one of each .. Picnic will sprawl out on the patio in a sunny spot and Honey will find a shady spot ... both of them never too far away for me though  

I am off to the garden now, so they will follow me and I will try to capture some photos ... 

What is your cockapoo doing? Please share your stories and photos with us all ...


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur is a shade lover, however he is currently try to pinch flower pots and sneak them into the house to chew. He is failing in his task tho as my 3 yr old has a VERY loud voice and is a bit of a tell tale so he isnt getting very far!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My silly BLACK poo is sunbathing!!! He lays in the sun, gets too hot has a drink goes inside for half hour then comes back out. Silly boy!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Arthur - leave the flower pots alone and have an ice cube instead  cheeky boy lol 

Weller - you are just like Picnic .. you would make a great couple, what is it with dark coat poos?... will be interesting to see if other dark colour dogs like the sunshine ... I know my parents poo is a sunbather and solid black too


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Teddy is definately a shady boy, he walks round in the garden looking as if he is about to drop any minute and then comes and sits under my chair. Doesn't help much that he needs grooming, having alot of next week


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Bit naughty but it has been very hot !


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> My silly BLACK poo is sunbathing!!! He lays in the sun, gets too hot has a drink goes inside for half hour then comes back out. Silly boy!


Vincent is the same, but dark brown. He'll sun himself for a bit and then flop inside for a snooze and a drink and then run out again as soon as he's cooled off!

My boyfriend just rang me, Vincent is too hot for a walk! He went out for about half and hour and then promptly decided to trot back home (with boyfriend chasing after him...!!). Oh my pup


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper Is definitely seeking shade 








She's been sitting there formabout 20 mins now lol


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Pepster said:


> Pepper Is definitely seeking shade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cute - spot the poo


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Our two asked if they could borrow the car to go to the beach; couldn't find a reason to refuse, so off they went 

Ian


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Our two asked if they could borrow the car to go to the beach; couldn't find a reason to refuse, so off they went
> 
> Ian


Hope it's a convertible :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi has found a nice breezy spot next to the kitchen back door. The wind rushes up the side path and creates a great breeze there. Clever boy!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho loves the shade. Even walks are a task for him - he gets that hot! The sun is finally out in Cornwall - horray!! I took his water bowl out in the garden when I was having lunch - he tried to sit in it, he is that hot. Think i'll have to get a paddling pool for him!  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I've just spoken to my Mum who said she's probably not going to walk Saffi this afternoon and she won't come out of her crate (which is in the shade!) 

She was really hot yesterday too and when Marcus and I had a waterfight last night (childish I know!) Saffi was very excited to be included!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy is always found in the canal!!! having a dip then its home for a shower then a run around in the sun then its inside onto the cool tiles for a nap.

Ive not taken him for he's usual 4pm walk as its been too hot so weve been playing in the garden at about 7pm when its cooler.

Just checked Buddys lieing on his back legs wide open loving the breeze ha ha


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy is lay dozing by the front door, with a couple of ice cubes and with a lovely breeze coming through the open door, watching the birds splashing in the bird bath


Simon and Poppy


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hot weather is a new experience for Hattie being born in Sept last year. She does her best to keep going but keels over mid morning! She is not best pleased to be left at home if I go out as the car is too hot!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max went to the groomers this morning, so he is all trimmed and clean...

This afternoon, we have mostly been in the garden. He likes shady spots best, and water... 



















He dozed off after his swim on the nice cool leather sofa, whilst waiting for his dinner


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow our poos have a good life ... 

Thanks for sharing all your hot poo stories ... 

My girls are not up for doing much at the moment, so the weather has made them tired and still .. I know, still and chilled cockapoos .. that's not natural


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I know I've mentioned this site before.
http://textsfromdog.tumblr.com/

Read the fourth one down quite appropriate in this nice weather and quite typical of some dogs. (though I think the first one on the page is soooooo funny)


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

We're hot on this side of the pond, too! Bette was laying around, couldn't seem to get comfortable--until I put the air conditioner on. She doesn't want to go outside for even a walk right now, but it's nearly 3 in the afternoon here, and 84F, 28C. And humid. Ick. On the plus side, my roses are coming along beautifully!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Suze ... we don't have air con at home  ... stay cool over there .. but great your roses are looking good, made me smile


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

When you say "Hot weather", what is the temperature? Today in Georgia it was 93 degrees while I was cutting grass. Next week predicted to be 97! It is not unusual to hit many days in the triple digits during July and August. Even worse is the %of humidity! We are generally around the 50% range and upwards! Sami has a jet black coat and absolutely avoids the sun! Depending on the time of day and shade available, he walks only in the shaded areas to do his business, then straight back to the cool kitchen floor! 
We only walk him in the early morning hours or after 8pm as the walkways are simply to hot for his feet! When we are in the car he wants the air conditioning vent directly on him if any sun enters the car . . We are very careful about his apparent sensitivity to the sunlight! BTY, even if its 90 degrees outside, with the humidity very elevated, the heat index can exceed 100 degrees very easily. So back to the original question (sorry so long) . . what is the temperature there?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Nanci

It's not been quite as hot as where you are but considering it was chilly enough to have the heating on last week, I think it is the sudden change that has been a bit of a shock to our dogs. Our forecasts where we are around 25c but it feels so much hotter in the sun - phew!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow ... in the UK we call it very hot when we get enough sun not to wear a coat ... we are not that lucky with sunny weather you see ... humans and dogs in the UK can't cope with extreme weather changes lol .... oh but we know all about dull and rainy days  just can't cope with heat and snow .. oh and we always like to talk about the weather too .. he he he 

Wow it is very hot in Georgia ..


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Has any one noticed when the weather in the uk is cold the forecasts give it in Celsius. But as soon as its war the forecasts give it in fahrenheit? Must be our way of convincing our sevens we have summer!!!!


Simon and a very warm and sleepy Poppy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No I haven't noticed that Simon .. I just know us in the UK (mainly me) always talk about the weather ... I have three topics which I always talk or think about ... Weather, Cake and of course Cockapoos ... I am really not such a complicated woman lol xxx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Cake!!!!!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Nanci said:


> When you say "Hot weather", what is the temperature? Today in Georgia it was 93 degrees while I was cutting grass. Next week predicted to be 97! It is not unusual to hit many days in the triple digits during July and August. Even worse is the %of humidity! We are generally around the 50% range and upwards! Sami has a jet black coat and absolutely avoids the sun! Depending on the time of day and shade available, he walks only in the shaded areas to do his business, then straight back to the cool kitchen floor!
> We only walk him in the early morning hours or after 8pm as the walkways are simply to hot for his feet! When we are in the car he wants the air conditioning vent directly on him if any sun enters the car . . We are very careful about his apparent sensitivity to the sunlight! BTY, even if its 90 degrees outside, with the humidity very elevated, the heat index can exceed 100 degrees very easily. So back to the original question (sorry so long) . . what is the temperature there?


Hi, Nanci--
I lived in Georgia (Augusta) for a couple of years, then Florida. Couldn't wait to get back up north and out of the heat! My English Gran always said I should've been born over there, I never could take the hot sun you get! Possibly weird, I know, but my bookmarked 'weather channel' page displays the temps in London, my hometown, and Western New York, where I live now (I set it up right before a holiday to London, and just never took it off) so I can tell you it's been in the mid-80's there this week. Same as here, actually (and I'm HOT, too!) Fortunately for London and where I am, our temps should drop back to highs in the 60's and 70's next week. Ah, perfect for me, but I bet you don't like it.:smile2:


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

My water dog AKA Scamp ! Rascal isn't impressed !!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Can someone tell me if you click on Scamp's picture whether a video plays ?!
It should !! but me and technology ...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley lays in the hot sun then cools off in the paddling pool (ok it was a sandpit but I put water in it now) - he usually then runs into the house getting wet paw prints everywhere!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi suze . .enjoyed your post, as only living in the south could allow you to appreciate the extreme heat and humidity! Its going to be 98 degrees today with a heat index of 105! I like your numbers better in NY!! And the numbers in the UK make me envious! I also love the availability of ponds for the poos to swim in! We dont have much water here, and if we do there is always the fear of poisionous snakes (moccasins are prevelent here) and alligators! So Sami has never been able to test his swimming skills? There are lots of inground pools here and most have gone to salt water systems, Is this ok for them to swim in?? as oposed to chlorine water it sounds a little better to me? At the very least we will go to a small wading pool for him to cool off in as someone posted a cool down thread that was really helpful to me, didnt know heat is lost from pads of feet! very good reading for upcomming heat wave here!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Can someone tell me if you click on Scamp's picture whether a video plays ?!
> It should !! but me and technology ...


Hi Frances .. yes the video plays in photobucket .. lovely video ... very sensible Scamp .. you look cool  

Don't say the T bad word to me lol ... Technology just annoys me .. I am forever shouting .. why is my picture is not working, what have I done wrong ... story of my life really ..


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Suze ... we don't have air con at home  ... stay cool over there .. but great your roses are looking good, made me smile


JoJo, 
I feel very spoiled with the central air! My house was a complete wreck when I bought it--for about 39000 pounds--and I don't regret putting in the air con at all, though I only used it less than 2 weeks last year. Looks like it'll be used a lot more this year.

Here are some of my roses--my neighbor is irritated that mine are blooming before hers!


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie is a sunbather until she gets so hot you can hardly touch her fur and then she decides to go in And lay on the wooden floor for ten mins to cool down


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I took Betty somewhere new for a walk today...before I knew it she dived in to the lake ( it had no bank)... She did a bit of doggy paddle then tried to get out but couldnt She just had her from paws on the edge and was wriggling like a good un...needles to say daddy yanked yer out by the collar. At least she wasn't panting for the rest of the walk!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I took Betty somewhere new for a walk today...before I knew it she dived in to the lake ( it had no bank)... She did a bit of doggy paddle then tried to get out but couldnt She just had her from paws on the edge and was wriggling like a good un...needles to say daddy yanked yer out by the collar. At least she wasn't panting for the rest of the walk!!!!


Oh Betty .. said in my Frank Spencer voice ...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Found Biscuit lying in the shade - looked like a bear cub lol - renamed 'Biccy the Bear!' x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ps - I love the way he has his back feet tucked together. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Biccy the Bear really suits him so much .. he does look like a teddy bear .. and still far too cute and cuddly looking .. 

Don't you love the way your dog sleeps .. ahhhh .. and the was they sprawl out in their favourite spot ...


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

havent seen this site before - just read it all through made me giggle so much !!!! should be ironing now the sun gone down!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Naa leave the ironing .. enjoy your fave cockapoo forum and share lots of photos with us Steph xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George has been in his paddling pool cos today is his birthday, pics to follow lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> George has been in his paddling pool cos today is his birthday, pics to follow lol x


Wow happy b'day GG xxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I think it depends on the time of day as he loves the sun but when he's had enough he takes himself off to a cooler spot


There mustn't of been much shade here as he's trying to get as much as he can

Poor little fella, but he does take himself inside if it's unbearable for him


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cooler today ... lovely dog walk with a breezy .... very happy cockapoos (and owner) xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It has been chucking it down all night, still raining, agility cancelled  
Yesterday was cold and drizzly, feels like February!
Think I need to move.....but then again, when it's nice, it's not unbearably hot....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like yukky weather Ali .. No agility .. 

we have had light rain here .. but after the heat wave lol (well some sunshine) .. it was just just to have a normal walk this moring without heading for the cool woods ... 

Think that heavier rain maybe coming our way though ... push it down here toward us


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> George has been in his paddling pool cos today is his birthday, pics to follow lol x


Sorry it's slightly late - but Happy Birthday Wishes to Gorgeous George X

Stephen X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Stephen .. is it sunny or raining in Boston? soggy or hot dogs in your neck of the woods today


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pouring down here In Scotland, can't get molly out for love nor money...Last week too hot, this week too wet..


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Pouring down here In Scotland, can't get molly out for love nor money...Last week too hot, this week too wet..


Sorry never saw previous posts  ... Just emphasising again that it's raining in Scotland!!!! X


----------

